# Beach Bums: The Inn By The Sea



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my god those faces! So cute i want to squish all of them!! <3


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love your beach bums....great picture.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Copley looks like a big dog now! What great pictures!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Loved these on FB. They look a little put out to have to sit and pose instead of swimming/playing. : )


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

really love that 2nd shot. what a backdrop for a photo shoot!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You make me want to move to Maine....I have never been.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maine is really fun for goldens, because there's so much off leash open space and swimming. It is really cold though 3/4s of the year!

Deb, you are reading them right; they just want the release word so they can storm the beach. There is a mean, dog-hating lady ahead, so they have to stay until she passes by( I'm scared of her).


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Your dogs are fabulous!
How can anyone hate three beautiful Goldens! 
Beautiful pictures as always! I always love to look at pictures you post!
While your two younger pups are lovely, there is something truly majestic about Finn. Just lovely and enjoying life so much!

Maine looks like a great place to be with a Golden!

---
Kim


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous. Growing up in Montreal, we often vacationed in Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont. Beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, I am so grateful for every moment with Finn, especially when he has a blast doing what he loves. It takes so long for a golden to grow up, and then there is no friend like one!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

]


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful pictures but this one is my favorite. Awesome 




Ljilly28 said:


> ]


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Loved everyone of the pictures. Other than having to wait for the mean lady they look like they had a blast at the beach.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-I can't believe that's Copley! He's a big boy now 

Gorgeous pictures of gorgeous dogs, Jill.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Fantastic photos! Maine is so beautiful, I'm jealous you get to live there!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your beautiful Beach Bums!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a pack of good looking beach bums you have, and brilliant photo's of them too


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Copley IS big now. He is 76 lbs and by far my biggest dog since Finn is 66lbs, Tally 68lbs, and Tango 56 lbs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Copley IS big now. He is 76 lbs and by far my biggest dog since Finn is 66lbs, Tally 68lbs, and Tango 56 lbs.


They all have such expressive and individual faces! Especially the one - he looks like the stern father, who tries to be all scary and strict, but you know he has a heart of gold. On the far right in the first picture, and in the middle in the second one. But they're all beautiful!

Life with three Goldens must be so great... If I had the space (and waterfront property) I think I'd have a houseful, too.


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Beautiful! They look so regal and poised!


----------

